# Cedar Point Halloweekends!



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

I think we are going the weekend of Sept 25-26. Anyone else going this year?

http://www.halloweekends.com/


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

trying to talk the wife into going in a couple weeks, still working on her. She's not exactly a fan of halloween like I am.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Have you tried Kings's Island's Halloween Haunt? My hubby and i have went for the last 3 years. We love it and its funny as he** too.


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Were hoping to make it to Cedar Points Halloween event next year. This year we plan on going to Kings Island again. We went last year and really enjoyed it. I love it that they stay open so late. Nothing compares to riding a roller coaster in the dark


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Going to Cedar Point this weekend for Halloweekends too!
WOOHOO!!
I've gone every year that they've had it... it is a BLAST!


----------

